

Why medium.com? - ForFreedom

Why are people going there, how are people getting attracted to medium?
======
wavelander
It used to be that there was REALLY good stuff posted there. A lot of the
initial content there was really helpful, quite insightful. I used to hang out
there everyday. The writing experience was clean; you always required a photo
and the comment sys was new. It was easily cataloged and a lot of amazing
writers hung out there.

That was quite recent; this June, I think.

Then it became popular. Turns out anyone who could write properly, using
correct grammar, make it seem like they were thinking differently than the
herd, and/or were an entrepreneur. Or want to post some fluffy pseudo-
intellectual stuff.

You really have to wade through a lot of bad stuff, to get to the good ones.
It started out well. But the section "Editor's Picks" already has like 2900
articles or something.

Nowadays it's more like you select the best from the week's best or the
month's best.

~~~
pdog
_> It used to be that there was REALLY good stuff posted there._

Like what?

------
1123581321
Medium provides the illusion that anyone can be a longform article writer, and
that anyone can read a deep article. In other words, it provides writers who
have a deeper need to be perceived as good writers than to be good writers
with an audience who have a deeper need to be perceived as reading good
writing than to actually read good writing.

------
bountie
Why do you have to ask "why"? You can just sign up for yourself and see how
the writing experience differs. Every popular service has benefits that are
better understood through trying

~~~
ForFreedom
I did sign up. But then signing up does not bring out what others learn or
understand.

------
edotthekid
Medium is awesome because it allows your work to be edited by others while you
write and you are forced to put thought into it.

------
hjvhlkcjk
Its clean.

~~~
illyism
Yes. I love the typography. It's my favorite site to read articles from when
I'm on the move. It's perfectly responsive and fast enough to load articles.

